# What's up with Jean-Yves Thibaudet?



## Vaneyes

This piece from the LA Times tells all.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/music/la-ca-jean-yves-thibaudet-20120101,0,7237702.story


----------



## itywltmt

Interesting... After what I heard the other night (his rather forgettable Gershwin) I hoipe he's not being considered for a remake of Rhapsody in Blue. Give me Robert Alda and Oscar Levant any day of the week!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Thibaudet is coming to my University for a concert with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra in about a month. I hope nothing messes up that engagement, I want to go!


----------

